# Scent control question



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

With scent control being such an issue for bow hunting, what do bow hunters use for a bug repellent, or do they? Where I hunt (rifle, but I'm considering bow hunting) the temperatures during bow season are still in the 80's-90's, so chiggers, ticks, etc are still very active. There's mostly brush rather than trees where I hunt, so most bow hunting would take place from the ground, quite possibly from the brush. I was just wondering what most bow hunters do-wear repellent to protect from bugs, or do you take your chances and go without so that the deer don't pick up on the repellent? Thanks.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Thermacell! Best $29.00 ever spent.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thermocell times a thousand!

But in heavy brush areas for ticks and chiggers, I do use off on my clothes and just hunt the wind.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

five.0 fisher said:


> Thermacell! Best $29.00 ever spent.


 Yep


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The guys above are right about the thermocell. I have uesd that Permatone (sp) for ticks and I will use OFF or something similar if it is necessary. You have to give up anything down wind, so you have to play the wind right.

I used to try and just suffer through, but several things play into that. If bugs are biting me I am not all that still. It's hard, no matter how tuff you are. Plus, if it is warm enough for bugs, you are probably sweating a little as well...so you will be scented anyway...and lastly I hunt for FUN, and it is not fun to get a thousand bug bites. Just how I roll.

I changed my philosophy on a Canadian bear hunt, where the mosquitos were so thick it was like a fog...and I wondered if in a 20 yard shot would they slow my arrow down and would cutting so many of them dull my broadhead? 

They make some bug suites...like Bug Tamer, and Rhino Skin, and I think they help, there are cracks in their armor.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Chunky said:


> I changed my philosophy on a Canadian bear hunt, where the mosquitos were so thick it was like a fog...and I wondered if in a 20 yard shot would they slow my arrow down and would cutting so many of them dull my broadhead?


LOL, I have definitely wondered if a deer would hear my heart beat, but never thought mosquitoes would hurt my broadhead!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Got my boy one for for Christmas at Walmart for $20.88. Got tired of him grabbing mine before I got to it.


five.0 fisher said:


> Thermacell! Best $29.00 ever spent.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

five.0 fisher said:


> Thermacell! Best $29.00 ever spent.


Used it for a while now. Worth its weight in gold.


----------



## "Dawn till Dusk" (Dec 28, 2010)

Been using this product for years. 100% effective "No stinken Bugs" Acadamy or Gander mountain. 10 bucks .


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Get SAWYERS...it is a creme lotion...odorless and is used by the military. Put it on all exposed skin and will keep all critters away. Usually will last most of the day, as it does not sweat off very easy. 

Much more convenient than toting around a machine, loading it up, hoping the batteries will last.....


----------

